# Cell Phone and Money in Europe



## OriginalOscar (Sep 5, 2016)

Going to Europe for first time later this year. Any suggestions on cell phone/text while I'm abroad; we have Verizon. Also I know the Visa will work; however would it be beneficial to carry several prepaid AX cards?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

If you have to make a call use Skype with wifi or face book messenger. 

Sign up for a travel pass. It's 10 bucks a day. It works for data texts and phone. 



Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Skype is 2 cents a minute

Messenger is free but the connection often sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Call Verizon and tell them what you are planning and when you are going to be going. Overseas plans are not cheap. When I went over to Africa I thought about it and quickly forgot about it but another hunter added it onto his plan for the trip but he works for and had Sprint coverage

On the CC thing just use Visa for everything, you can even use your ATM card over there to get cash if you would like. On my African trip I had $1000 worth of the local currency that I used for tips to the help and incidentals that I picked up and I even brought a couple hundred dollars of it back with me. Again you will need to contact your CC company and tell them when you are leaving and when you plan on coming home. Some CC companies charge a small fee every time that you use it in a foreign country and some don't. A couple of PP cards would be nice but you would need to keep track on how much is left on each one as you go.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Call Verizon and tell them what you are planning and when you are going to be going. Overseas plans are not cheap. When I went over to Africa I thought about it and quickly forgot about it but another hunter added it onto his plan for the trip but he works for and had Sprint coverage
> 
> On the CC thing just use Visa for everything, you can even use your ATM card over there to get cash if you would like. On my African trip I had $1000 worth of the local currency that I used for tips to the help and incidentals that I picked up and I even brought a couple hundred dollars of it back with me. Again you will need to contact your CC company and tell them when you are leaving and when you plan on coming home. Some CC companies charge a small fee every time that you use it in a foreign country and some don't. A couple of PP cards would be nice but you would need to keep track on how much is left on each one as you go.


Yeah buddy. Work it out with your carrier in advance or go Skype like SW said. I learned that the hard way "out of country"


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

I would still notify your bank/CC company and advise them of your travel dates. Having a CC shut off while overseas is not fun. And because I would lose my own head if not relatively attached, I bought a new wallet specifically for my CCs, ID, passport, cash and it never left my side.


----------



## riptheirlips (Jun 30, 2008)

Talk with your phone company. Many of the phone companies have an overseas package you can purchase for a week or whatever and it is not bad. Definitely notify your CC company, if possible carry two different cards in case one does get shut off. I know I had one shut off while in the Netherlands, just used my second card till I was able to call the bank. 
What part of Europe are you traveling to?


----------

